# 10kw dc motor on trademe



## sxyrx7 (Feb 27, 2008)

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Business-farming-industry/Industrial/Engines-motors/auction-161398093.htm

what do you think? 13hp i think that works out to be

high voltage but at only 28a dran


----------



## E_power (Jun 3, 2008)

I was immediately put off by the comment "excellent condition" alongside an image of a dirty hard worked industrial motor that looks like it probably needs a service. The problem with buying cheap second-hand motors is that you have no guarantee of the electrical condition and this can only be tested in a competent motor rewinders shop. Motors like these are not normally discarded unless they have a problem.

You will also find that you can get as much HP without the huge amount of batteries that will be required to provide 440V from other types of motor.

440VDC, that's the weight of 37 x 12v batteries as opposed to 12 for a 140V motor. Plus the motor on offer weighs 63kg.

This motor is probably only 3000 rpm at full voltage (440V). That may be a bit slow as most EV motors are capable of much faster speeds at lower voltages.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

I found a 20HP (15kw)motor today for $50. In an aluminum housing making it light weight no less!

Regarding your motor, motors can be rewound to a specific voltage but it could change the HP rating depending on the room to fit the required size and length of wiring. I'm not familiar with rewinding process at all, only the basic theory.

That said, I'm on a mission to find a controller to operate this motor. If I can get it rewound to fit an available controller I'll try and post about it.


----------



## sxyrx7 (Feb 27, 2008)

Do you have a pic of the moto, at only $50 you cant realy go wrong realy


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Just got off the phone with the motor shop we use. He used to rewind the motors for Disney's Grand Prix cars, mini Indy cars. Here's what he said. 

First of all, he doesn't recommend standard industrial motors, which is what that motor above is. They're made to operate at at a minimum RPM and cooling it sufficientyl could be an issue and cause premature failure. 

He did tell me that you can have the bearings changed to precision type and get safely 6000 rpm out of them. He also confirmed that to rewire it to 84V the HP would likely be around 8.5 due to increased amperage.

They sell Reliance and Baldor brands. He recommends the reliance RPM motor. http://www.reliance.com/products/motors/rpmac/index.html They're designed for this, are much smaller than industrial motors and you can see in the link have blowers on them. 

He's going to try and size one for my truck and give me a price. However I'm expecting they're more than the Solectria motors...


----------

